

Bitcoin Dark Wallet - MrJagil
http://www.indiegogo.com/projects/bitcoin-dark-wallet

======
MrJagil
Previous discussion:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6658341](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6658341)

